# GinJack at rigs on 12/8



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

The crew consisted of myself, my dad (steve), my two sisters, one of my sister's boyfriend, and serge. We left out of Sportsmans on my dad's boat the GinJack at 10:45am and were heading for the Ram Powell. We decided to stop off at the BeerCan and start trolling, nothing happening here so trolled over to Marlin. My sister caught this nice Dolphin at the Marlin just before sunset. We decided to hang around the Marlin and jigged for blackfin, caught plenty. It was nice to see that the sharks were a not around. We tried chunking but no luck on YFT. At sunrise we started trolling around the marlin and back to the beercan, and managed to catch a few small blackfin. We trolled in the direction of home until just pass the edge but didn't manage to catch anything else after leaving the beercan. Everyone had a good time and the weather was great.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice dolphin! Looks like fun!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice dolphin. Whatcha mean no luck on yellowfin, there's a little fellow in the second picture


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like yellowfin in three pics to me, didnt think blackfin had that big of pectoral fins like YFT.

I cant describe how jealous I am of those of you that can do the over night rig trips. A dream trip for me. LoL Ive even day dreamed about dropping down a big sabiki rig tipped with squid several hundred feet at night just to see what kind of crazy denizens of the deep Id catch.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We were wondering how you guys fared. Bummer on the lack of YF but still looks like y'all had fun!


----------



## brianspy (Apr 27, 2010)

Chris: Yeah we were hoping for something that was larger than the barely legal size. We actually had a double hook up when my sister caught this one, the other was about 2" too short. Still fun though


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great dolphin and sorry we didn't see y'all out there!


----------



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

*Captain Speaking*

I called the yellow right off , but was out numbered by the symblings. I just gave it the taste test and it is YfT. Thanks to the crew it was a wonderfull weekend , life does'nt get any better than this.


BTW my 12 inch blackfin beat Serge's

We will try to squeeze one more trip before than end of the year.

Merry Christmas Everyone
steve


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The good thing about a yellowfin is they are great eating at any size.

JD, the other two do look like YFTs but without a side shot it is hard to tell. When they are small, the pectoral fins on both BFT and YFT are exaggerated


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Chris V said:


> The good thing about a yellowfin is they are great eating at any size.
> 
> JD, the other two do look like YFTs but without a side shot it is hard to tell. When they are small, the pectoral fins on both BFT and YFT are exaggerated


Our 20 + pound had big pecs too. They all eat great though!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> .
> 
> JD, the other two do look like YFTs but without a side shot it is hard to tell. When they are small, the pectoral fins on both BFT and YFT are exaggerated


The other two look like marlin candy.......

Great report that's a nice phin for sure!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> The other two look like marlin candy.......
> 
> Great report that's a nice phin for sure!



Marlin candy no doubt!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice dolphin, thanks for the report....


----------

